# Our new Standard Poodle Puppy ;)



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Shje's so pretty! Wouldn't it be cool if she could keep that colour?! Where did you find her? I've seen one like her advertised in my area in BC Canada!

As for names I'm having an "off day" for thinking of good ones. All I can think of is "Bambi", which just doesn't seem quite right. That came to me just because of her soft gentle look and pretty eyes.

Congrats!

Rebecca

Ps- I think you should do a "52 weeks of" thread to show the colour progression! Is she a sable phantom?


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Ohh pretty! Is she a brindle???


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

McKay said:


> Ohh pretty! Is she a brindle???


Oh man, I was just going to say that! It looks like the poodle version of a brindle coat.

As for names, how about a play off of that word (especially since two people have now brought it up)? Like "Brin" or "Brindalynn" (brin-da-lin). Easy enough to say.

She also has sort of swirly aspect to her hair. And her face appears to have a mask.

Either way, she is totally adorable.

Greg


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Jun 13, 2012)

Love her little face. Beautiful coloring. Enjoy!


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Jun 13, 2012)

Love her little face. Beautiful coloring. Enjoy!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous puppy! Congrats!

With her warm coloring, a warm, earthy name would seem to fit well. Gwendolyn, Moss, Toast, Brindolyn (as suggested above), Cinnamon, Lichen, Sycamore, Autumn, Hazel, Rowan, Forest, Spicy, Butternut. 

Definitely start a 52 weeks thread so we can watch her change and grow!

--Q


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

Quossum said:


> Gorgeous puppy! Congrats!
> 
> With her warm coloring, a warm, earthy name would seem to fit well. Gwendolyn, Moss, Toast, Brindolyn (as suggested above), Cinnamon, Lichen, Sycamore, Autumn, Hazel, Rowan, Forest, Spicy, Butternut.
> 
> ...


Hazel was actually one I was thinking of too. Her hair sort of reminded me of Nutella with hazelnut butter in it.

Greg


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

She is so adorable!!! What a color combo she has. I love the idea of putting cinnamon and toast together for her formal name and call her something for short, like Cin-Cin or Mindy. How old?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

She is adorable.......For some reason, Ashley came to mind.


----------



## ashgate (Jun 13, 2012)

The breeder said she is a Brindle Phantom & 7 weeks old and 8.5lbs 

She is a sweetheart, snuggly, playful, full of energy, super smart, eats well and loves our little boy 

I have pictures from the breeder from when she was born up to 6 weeks and then my 7 week pictures  I will start a 52 weeks photo thread 

Thanks for the names we just want to make sure she gets a special name


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

She is adorable and love love love her colour! Hazel seems to suit her since her colour is very different.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

I was going to say those are definately tan marks.. I hope you dont mind but I saved one of the pics as 'brindle phantom pup'.. I have a collection of loads of poodle colours.. she is very outstanding!

I was going to suggest Hazel too! or Bryony


----------



## ashgate (Jun 13, 2012)

I dont mind at all  Thanks for looking, I will be starting a 52 weeks of her soon


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

She's beautiful, I love her color! I saw a puppy who looked almost identical to her at my work (petsmart) earlier this week who was sitting in a shopping cart looking cute as can be!


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

She is so beautiful!!! Congratulations!

On names, there is no perfect name. A special name is one that has associations for you. I often name pets after people i love or admire. My first dog was Nina Simone Jr. The second was Olive, after a very dear friend, and the third is Libby (short for Olivia), after both Olives. At the moment, I would name another pet Serena or Venus, but that's just me! 

BTW, "Bryn" means "hill" in Welsh. (Someone suggested something related to her brindled coloring.) Pretty.


----------



## ashgate (Jun 13, 2012)

@Michelle I noticed you are in Illinois, I was at the petsmart in Naperville, IL on 111th on Monday in the afternoon with her in the cart and everyone there couldnt get enough of her 

Btw, we named her Misty


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Misty: perfect! :clap2:


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

ashgate said:


> @Michelle I noticed you are in Illinois, I was at the petsmart in Naperville, IL on 111th on Monday in the afternoon with her in the cart and everyone there couldnt get enough of her
> 
> Btw, we named her Misty


Cute name!

Yep that was you then! How ironic, lol. She is beautiful! I stopped and said "awh, so cute!" and gave her a little pat on the top of her head, but I had to run out the door since I was running late. I was debating on quick running back over but didn't have the time. She is very cute.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She's a pretty little girl. I do hope you do the 52 week thread on her. I would love to see how she develops.

Our puppies average around 10 - 14 lbs. at 8 weeks. However, their size as puppies aren't always an indicator as to the size they will finish at. Small puppies can mature on the large size and large puppies can end up on the smaller size. Ask you breeder about the height and weight of the dam and sire. This should give you an indication as to the possible size of this girl as an adult.

Having said that, my girl, Song, from last years litter is 15 months old and is not the size of her dam or sire. She is actually small boned like her grandmother on her sires side. She is as tall as her dam, who we own, but definitely not built like her dam in structure.

It will be fun to watch this little lady grow._


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Misty is a great name! She is certainly one of the most unusual poodle color combos I have seen. Most people don't take their puppies until 8 weeks old. That might be why Misty seems smaller, but my hunch is she isn't, just younger. Looking forward to your 52 weeks!


----------



## ashgate (Jun 13, 2012)

I started a 52 weeks of Misty  alot of pictures so far


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

LOL Greg, My name is Brynn, and my mom always called me Brynndalynn even though I had no middle name. I actually groomed a dog named Brynn once


----------

